# Electric Water Heater?



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a question regarding my electric water heater. Whenever I turn that on and leave it on for a while, the water never seems as hot as when I use the LP water heater. It only feels warm. Is there something i'm missing?

second questions
when I use the LP water heater, I always get this black streak outside the trailer next to the vent. Looks like black smoke sticking to the trailer when it comes out of the vent. Is it possible that I might have it turn up to high? Can I leave my LP water heater on 24/7 while camping. Right now i'm turning it off after our showers since I get that black streak from the smoke outside.

thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I leave mine on 24/7 while camping. It does seem hotter on propane but that fine for washing. If showers are to be taken, I use both electric and propane together for quicker recovery.

The black I do not believe should happen. Probably needs a flame adjustment and someone will chime in and explain how

.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

[quote name='mco804' date='May 7 2008, 12:12 PM' post='289883']
I have a question regarding my electric water heater. Whenever I turn that on and leave it on for a while, the water never seems as hot as when I use the LP water heater. It only feels warm. Is there something i'm missing?

This past weekend I had the same problem in my new 30 BHQ. So go the the water heater and remove the outside cover. Look in the lower left corner of the water heater. You should see a on/off switch. Remove the pin and switch it to on. Then it should work.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My Hot water on ELECTRIC actually wil scald you -- i can't really see a difference between propane or electric heat-wise... I only use the propane side of the water heater when i flip on both the propane and electric at the same time to heat up the water the fastest ...


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

that pin, what is it for? can I always leave it on the on position regardless of what I use?
also do I only have 1 hot water heater tank or 2, one for propane and 1 for electric?

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You have 1 tank that can run off 120V electric, or Propane, or both.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

"battalionchief3" had the same smoke problem and posted a thread including pics and the fix not too long ago. Click HERE for the link!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Why yes I did.........simple fix if your blowing smoke. 5 min fix.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

mco804 said:


> that pin, what is it for? can I always leave it on the on position regardless of what I use?
> also do I only have 1 hot water heater tank or 2, one for propane and 1 for electric?
> 
> thanks for the help guys


I guess the pin is used to ensure the electric water heater is not turn on without water during transport or at the dealership. You can damage the electric element if the tank is dry. I would keep it on since you control the water heater with the switches inside your trailer.

Good luck!


----------



## mco804 (Jul 23, 2007)

perfect, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

mco804 said:


> I have a question regarding my electric water heater. Whenever I turn that on and leave it on for a while, the water never seems as hot as when I use the LP water heater. It only feels warm. Is there something i'm missing?
> 
> second questions
> when I use the LP water heater, I always get this black streak outside the trailer next to the vent. Looks like black smoke sticking to the trailer when it comes out of the vent. Is it possible that I might have it turn up to high? Can I leave my LP water heater on 24/7 while camping. Right now i'm turning it off after our showers since I get that black streak from the smoke outside.
> ...


I had a problem 1 time with my hot water heateron my 26RS. Normally I use the electric, and when showers are taken, I use both electric and propane (for faster recovery). As far as what I found reguarding the black, it was a simple as a spider built a web inside the gas line (they like the propane), causing the hot water heater to run rich. After I dismantled the gas line and removed the spider web (when dismantled I could see the web) the hot water heater ran/is running great.


----------

